# Kerfmaker - Bridge City



## DaytonB

very cool tool
may just have to get one.


----------



## sedcokid

Never saw one of these, must check it out


----------



## eruby

I also have one. 
This is one of the few tools that is actually as easy to use as the promotional videos make it out to be.


----------



## jack1

I'm gonna have to admit ignorance but what is this used for? Thanks.

Jack


----------



## Beezle

Jack, I have one and have used it to make dados.

You set one end to the width of the tool's kerf, say the blade on a saw. You set the other end to the thickness of the material that needs to fit into the dado.

Then you use it up against a stop along a perpendicular fence such as those along the back of a SCMS and easily cut a very accurate dado.

I find it is well made and works great.


----------



## jack1

Ah, got it. Thanks.


----------



## michelletwo

THanks for the review on a handtool. Looks useful. But my question is: what would you have gotten if you used a shovel?


----------



## woodplay

a sore back and the desire to buy a snowblower


----------



## tyka

You don't know how smart a decision this was  I built the T-track model and figure I made about $2.00 an hour. The parts are just too small to make. I don't mind spending days to build jigs, but this one…. I'm not sure it's worth the work. I like yours much better. lol Tks for the nice pics.


----------

